# Jim Park?



## searcher (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been tryingto find an EPAK school in the Southern KC area and I have come across a guy named Jim Park.   I have tried to contact him, but I have not heard back from him yet.   Do any of you happen to know him?   Do any of you happen to train with him?    Or know him?   He is a 2nd Dan and was promoted by Larry Tatum, but I am not sure who his direct instructor is.


Please help me out.   I have been wanting to get back to EPAK and I am trying to avoid some of the people teaching Kenpo of the non-EPAK type.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this.

http://www.kansaskenpo.com/


----------



## searcher (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried it a few days ago, but I am having trouble getting ahold of him.    I e-mailed him again, so I will wait and see.

Anybody have any other recommendations for EPAK in Southern Kansas City area?


----------



## searcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Just an update on this subject.   I may have found a school that will work into my schedule.   I am not going to hold my breath to long, but it is looking promising.   It is of the LTKKA lineage.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Would that be part of Walter Justice's group?  I met him and one of his instructors, they seems pretty squared away


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> Would that be part of Walter Justice's group? I met him and one of his instructors, they seems pretty squared away


 

I think he might be.    I have seen some vids of them and they seem on the level.


And I see Mr. Justice at some tourneys.


----------



## searcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I "re-start" EPAK next Friday.    I am so pumped it is scary.    I have been searching for years now and finally found an EPAK school that I can train at.


----------



## searcher (Mar 6, 2009)

I got started tonight with taking up EPAK again.   It was very good, Mr. Park is a great guy, very helpful and sharp.

I think I have found the piece that has been missing in my MA training.


----------

